# The Great Winter Shed



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm like drowning in hair here. 

I was petting my dog (short hair rat terrier) and though, wow she's shedding a lot of hair. Have I not been petting her lately as much as usual? So I kept petting, but faster and faster and it just wouldn't stop. 

Were sitting here in this cloud of hair and she's so upset haha. I guess it must be spring at last!!

Here's half way through, on my wee ten pound dog
View attachment 128841
big as my palm! 


I'm afraid of eating now, I have hair in my eyes nose and mouth. My allergies will suck tomorrow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Come on over to my house. You ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Man.. I need to post a picture next time my rabbits are shedding and I give them a good brush. I don't understand how they can lose SO much hair and not be naked at the end of it! Your dog sheds quite a lot too for a terrier coat!  I'm glad rats don't seem to shed as much! xD


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ugh my cat is doing that right now! I end up with fistfuls of hair every time I pet her lately.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My work is overwhelmed with grooming appts. Its just that time of year for sure, even I'm shedding, haha.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

When I read the title I thought of an actual shed. But one for winter. *facepalm* I feel like a doof now lol


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

This is my cousin's dog with a wig made out of my dog's hair from ONE brushing at one of his super shedding times. The hair literally pulls out in your fingers... He's a fairly small dog too (3/4ths Pekingese).


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh god, one of my dogs has a mix of like rabbit fur and cat fur. She's pretty soft, but she is such a pain in the butt to groom. She usually sheds all of her hair in the fall and gets it back in the spring -.- weirdo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess I never noticed with my dog; she's a short haired pup so it isn't crazy. My sisters lab/Shepard mix was shedding so bad she looks like she was shaven in certain parts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

